# What size are you all?



## flashforward (Jan 1, 2013)

Basic enough question.

What age are you?

What weight are you all?

What height?

What waist size?

What size are you if female?

My info
Age: 18
Weight: 201lbs
Height: 5'8"
Waist: 40"

So how about all of you?


----------



## Mr.GoodHumor (Jan 1, 2013)

Say what? 
Don't you know it's rude to ask a lady her weight?


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jan 6, 2013)

Age:19
Weight: 218
Height: 4'11"
Waist: I have no idea
Size: Don't know what you mean by that, but I'm short and stocky.


----------



## bigbellydude19 (Jan 6, 2013)

Age: 19
Weight: 254 lbs
Height: 5'6
Waist: 50"


----------



## veggieforever (Jan 16, 2013)

*Age: Old enuff to know better! lol

Weight: 179lbs (approx)

Height: 5ft 8in

Dress Size: UK 14-16

Waist: 34in approx*


----------



## jagtd (Jan 17, 2013)

Age: 18
Weight: 180lbs
Height: 5'11"
Waist: 30"


----------



## mathlete (Jan 28, 2013)

Age: 19
Weight: 135lbs
Height: 5'6"
Waist: 31"


----------



## nsg310 (Jan 28, 2013)

Age: 20
Height: 5'6''
Weight: 220
Waist: 36


----------



## SSBBWHurricane (Feb 5, 2013)

Age: Nineteen.
Height: 5'11".
Weight: One hundred and thirty-seven pounds.
Waist: Thirty-four, I'm guessing.


----------



## nickfa94 (Feb 14, 2013)

Age: 18
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 165
Waist: 32"


----------



## Vince_93 (Feb 21, 2013)

Age: 19
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 247
Waist: 42"


----------



## leedsfatboy24 (Feb 25, 2013)

Age:19
Weight: 270
Height: 5'11"
Waist: 40
Size: Fat?


----------



## analikesyourface (Feb 28, 2013)

Age: 18!

Weight: uhhhhh.... 230? ish?

Height: Dude, I keep getting taller. I dunno. Like 5'9?

Waist: HAH. No clue. 38 I think?

Size: Again. I'm constantly growing and losing weight and growing and stuff. It's like puberty hit me, and then stopped and then hit me again after I became a legal adult.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 14, 2013)

Age: 18
Weight: 110 lbs
Height: 4'11"
Waist: 25"
^^


----------



## GamerGainerGirl (Sep 29, 2013)

What age are you?
19  Almost 20.
What weight are you all?
280
What height?
5'4
What waist size?
Size 24 in pants? Not sure on inches 
What size are you if female? 24  3x or 4x if it is a size that runs like that.


----------



## Ilikedembig12 (Dec 13, 2013)

Age: 19
Weight: 132
Height:5'7
Waist: no idea


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 13, 2013)

Age: 27
Weight: 168lbs
Height: 5'9"
Waist size: unconfirmed


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 13, 2013)

Age: 24
Weight: ~350 lbs
Height: 4'10"
Waist: not sure... never measured


----------



## Fat Molly (Mar 6, 2014)

Age: 22
Weight: 160lbs
Height: 5'0
Waist: 36 inches
Belly: 40 inches
Breasts: 42 inches
Butt/Hips: 43 inches

XL women's / size 12-14


----------



## bigcutiesugar (Mar 10, 2014)

age: 19
weight: over 250lbs
breasts: 48DDD 
waist: getting exponentially bigger!


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 12, 2014)

Can't believe I never posted here!

Age: 24
Weight: ~180lbs
Height: 5'2
Waist: ~32 inches
Chest: 44 inches
Hips 44 inches
Dress size: 16/18 (UK)


----------



## moniquessbbw (Mar 12, 2014)

I can't believe how young everyone is here on Dims now. I am 43 where are the grown folks at now a days? I have nieces and nephews older than all of the people who posted. My oldest niece will be 28 later this year. I feel like I am in some sort of twilight zone episode. Google twilight zone for you young ones who have never seen or heard of the show I grew up watching. Oooooppppssss just noticed this was the 18 plus forum. See my no line bifocals aren't working lol.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 12, 2014)

moniquessbbw said:


> I can't believe how young everyone is here on Dims now. I am 43 where are the grown folks at now a days? I have nieces and nephews older than all of the people who posted. My oldest niece will be 28 later this year. I feel like I am in some sort of twilight zone episode. Google twilight zone for you young ones who have never seen or heard of the show I grew up watching. Oooooppppssss just noticed this was the 18 plus forum. See my no line bifocals aren't working lol.



Hahaha, I was going to say, this is the kids forum! ...and the forum for people who want to pretend they are still kids, like me and Molly!


----------



## devinprater (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi all. I'm 19, 208 pounds, and I don't know my waisst size although I have, in my opinion, a pretty big belly. I can put my keyboard on it, and it stays there, hhhhhhehe. And I'm 5'8.


----------



## JosephHall (Apr 15, 2014)

age:25
height:5'10"
weight: 70 kg
chest : 38"

http://iaf-ifa.org/


----------



## fritzi (Apr 24, 2014)

moniquessbbw said:


> I can't believe how young everyone is here on Dims now.



I in turn can't believe how *short *almost all of these youngsters are!

Whatever happened to every generation becoming taller than the last???


----------



## devinprater (May 11, 2014)

Yes. We young folk will rule the world someday... But then wind up old. Wait, sorry if this is rather, crazyish. I ate way too much yesterday, but never have thrown up. I had Chrystals, a huge box of then I might add, then went to eat Chinese food for my birthday dinner and filled myself until I was lazy and sleepy, then I had a huge chocolate Easter rabbit this morning, and almost couldn't eat it all. But I, with the help of a friend on the Experience project, ate, and ate, until that rabbit now resides in my cavernous belly!


----------



## SilentlySpeaking (May 15, 2014)

Age: 19
Height: 6'1
Weight: 165lbs


----------



## devinprater (May 17, 2014)

Hmmm, not that big.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 21, 2014)

What age are you? 36

What weight are you? 450ish

What height? 5'7

What waist size? dunno

What size are you if female? dunno


----------



## kizzylove (Jun 24, 2014)

What age are you? 27

What weight are you all? 380lbs

What height? 5'6"

What size are you? Size 28 or 4X


----------



## fallenj05 (Jul 5, 2014)

Im 18
I weigh 190Ib
I am 5.8 feet
My waist is 49 inches


----------



## maggosh (Sep 6, 2014)

22
300ish
6'0''
47''


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 15, 2014)

What age are you? 53

What weight are you all? 387.4

What height? 4'11"

What size are you? Do not know my measurements.


----------



## Person67890 (Sep 21, 2014)

Age: 18
Weight: 220 lbs
Height: 6 ft 2 in
Waist: 46 in (I think)


----------



## Deacone (Sep 24, 2014)

What age are you? : 24
What weight are you? : 375 lbs
What height? : 5ft 5 in
What size are you? : 50 in / size 28 UK


----------



## supersizebbw (Sep 26, 2014)

What age are you? : 34
What weight are you? : 359 lbs
What height? : 5ft 1 in
What size are you? : I wear uk size 32/34


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 26, 2014)

Eh, why not.

28
6' 3"
~193 lbs.
~35" waist (not exactly sure)


----------



## Fat Molly (Jul 12, 2015)

March 2014


Fat Molly said:


> Age: 22
> Weight: 160lbs
> Height: 5'0
> Waist: 36 inches
> ...



July 2015
Age: 23

Weight: 177lbs
Height: 5'0
Waist: 36 inches
Belly: 43 inches
Breasts: 42 inches
Butt/Hips: 45 inches

XL women's / size 18W


----------



## hots_towel (Jul 13, 2015)

-24
-5'11
-140lbs
waist is 31 i think?


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 13, 2015)

Age: 31
Height: 185 cm/6' 1"
Weight: Not a clue. If I were to guess, I'd say I was roughly 260 lbs.






Around the same weight as this guy, lol.

Waist: 47 1/2". Lost 1/2 an inch. O-o;


----------



## FlashHeart (Jul 14, 2015)

Age: 34
Weight: Sure it would still be between 350 - 400
Height: 6'4
Waist: no idea
Size: ermm... Fluffy


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jul 14, 2015)

Age: 42
Weight: 356
Height: 5'5
Waist: I haven't checked in a while.. maybe 56 (my hips are about a 66..68 inches so..)
Size: 28/30 or 30/32 (sometimes even a 26W...depending on the material and cut of the clothing.


----------



## Luthien (Jul 14, 2015)

Age: 26
Weight: hovering around 300
Height: 5'6
Waist: no idea
Size: 22


----------



## balletguy (Jul 25, 2015)

Age 39
Height 6'3
Weight 225/230
Size in Womens? 16 maybe. XL


----------



## Fat Molly (Aug 13, 2015)

Fat Molly said:


> March 2014
> 
> 
> July 2015
> ...



Oops I gained a few  

August 13, 2015 
Age: 23

Weight: 185.4 
Height: 5'0
Waist: 38"
Belly: 43.5"
Breasts: 45"
Butt/Hips: 46"


----------



## mermaid8 (Aug 13, 2015)

Age: 32 (I will be 33 by August 25th though)
Weight: 285lbs
Height: 5'5
Waist: 42 inches
Size: 22 in pants and 18 in tops.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Aug 26, 2015)

Age: 35
Weight 315 as of this morning
Height 5'4
Waist: 53 inches
Size: Womens 26 in jeans


----------



## Fat Molly (Nov 15, 2015)

Fat Molly said:


> Age: 22
> March 2014
> 
> Weight: 160lbs
> ...






Fat Molly said:


> July 2015
> Age: 23
> 
> Weight: 177lbs
> ...







Fat Molly said:


> Oops I gained a few
> 
> August 13, 2015
> Age: 23
> ...



November 15, 2015
Weight:190.8 
Height: 5'0
Waist: 38"
Belly: 44" (whilst sitting, pooches out to 48.25") 
Breasts: 47" 
Butt/Hips: 46" 
Neck: 14" 
Upper arm: 14" 
Upper thigh: 27"

BMI: 37.3 "Severely Obese" (BMI range 35 to 40) 
Dress size: straddling 1x and 2x; my boobs put me in a 20W though I'll have to keep wearing my 18Ws until they don't fit any more  

estimated 50% body fat 
*using http://fitness.bizcalcs.com/Calculator.asp?Calc=Body-Fat-Navy 


aw yeah look at me porking up  

(sorry to resurrect a dead thread; it's just easier for me to track this stuff here)


----------



## balletguy (Nov 21, 2015)

Weight is now 240. 
Still 6'3


----------



## Fat Molly (Feb 3, 2017)

(for the record I was ~140lbs in Aug 2012)


Age: 22
March 2014

Weight: 160lbs
Height: 5'0
Waist: 36 inches
Belly: 40 inches
Breasts: 42 inches
Butt/Hips: 43 inches

XL women's / size 12-14
BMI: 31.2
"Obese" (BMI range 30 to 35) 
46% body fat
...............................

July 2015
Age: 23

Weight: 177lbs
Height: 5'0
Waist: 36 inches
Belly: 43 inches
Breasts: 42 inches
Butt/Hips: 45 inches

XL women's / size 18W
BMI: 34.6
"Obese" (BMI range 30 to 35)
............................... 
Oops I gained a few 

August 13, 2015 
Age: 23

Weight: 185.4 
Height: 5'0
Waist: 38"
Belly: 43.5"
Breasts: 45"
Butt/Hips: 46"
BMI: 36.2
"Severely Obese" (BMI range 35 to 40)

...............................

November 15, 2015
Weight:190.8 
Height: 5'0
Waist: 38"
Belly: 44" (whilst sitting, pooches out to 48.25") 
Breasts: 47" 
Butt/Hips: 46" 
Neck: 14" 
Upper arm: 14" 
Upper thigh: 27"

BMI: 37.3 "Severely Obese" (BMI range 35 to 40) 
Dress size: straddling 1x and 2x; my boobs put me in a 20W though I'll have to keep wearing my 18Ws until they don't fit any more 

estimated 50% body fat 
*using http://fitness.bizcalcs.com/Calculat...=Body-Fat-Navy 

...............................

Age: 25
February 2017

Weight: 200lbs!!
Height: 5'0
Waist: 42 inches
Belly: 47 inches
Breasts: 48 inches
Butt/Hips: 48inches
Neck: 14.5" 
Upper arm: 16" 
Upper thigh: 28"

2XL women's / 22W
BMI: 39 "Severely Obese" (BMI range 35 to 40) 

Body Fat 56% 
Fat Mass 112 lbs
Lean Mass 88 lbs


5 more pounds to "Morbidly Obese" (BMI 40 to 50; 205lbs is threshold) 

60 more pounds to "Super Obese" (BMI >50; 260lbs is threshold)


----------



## Am Jim (Mar 6, 2017)

40" waist 32"'inseam. Probably pretty normal.


----------



## nitewriter (Mar 9, 2017)

irregular, at least that's what all the labels say.


----------



## Fat Molly (Jun 9, 2018)

Fat Molly said:


> (for the record I was ~140lbs in Aug 2012)
> 
> 
> Age: 22
> ...


.............................................
Age: 26
June 2018

Weight: 221.8lbs!!!!
Height: 5'0
Waist: 44 inches
Belly: 51.5 inches
Breasts: 52 inches
Butt/Hips: 48inches
Neck: 15"
Upper arm: 15"
Upper thigh: 28"

2XL women's / 22W
BMI: 43.3 "Morbidly Obese" (BMI 40 to 50)

Body Fat 57%
Fat Mass 126 lbs
Lean Mass 95 lbs

~40 more pounds to "Super Obese" (BMI 50-60; 260lbs is threshold)
~86 more pounds to "Super Super Obese" (BMI 60-70; 307lbs is threshold)
~140 more pounds to "Super Super Super Obese" (BMI 70-80; 360lbs is threshold)


......................... pics or it didn't happen ......................

april 2014 ~160lbs
View attachment 130342


current pic @221lbs



another 2014 ~160lb pic
View attachment 130343


current 221


----------



## Heavy Cat (Jun 10, 2018)

flashforward said:


> Basic enough question.
> 
> What age are you? 55
> 
> ...


----------



## da3ley (Jun 10, 2018)

size 6x. 520lbs. 5 10


----------



## BountifulBabs (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm 39, about 250 (hourglass with curves for days), and 5'6".


----------



## SSBHM (Jun 12, 2018)

I've lost a little weight lately so smaller than I tend to prefer myself being. 
So, 6-2 1/2 330ish (gosh writing that makes me feel so skinny!)


----------



## biggirlluvher (Jun 12, 2018)

Age: 43
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 261
Waist: 40"


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 12, 2018)

loopytheone said:


> Can't believe I never posted here!
> 
> Age: 24
> Weight: ~180lbs
> ...



Well, that was from 4 years ago! Let's update this..

Age: 28
Weight: ~210 lbs
Height: 5'2
Waist: ~39 inches
Chest: 47 inches
Hips: 46 inches
Dress size: 20 (UK)


----------



## BountifulBabs (Jun 13, 2018)

SSBHM said:


> I've lost a little weight lately so smaller than I tend to prefer myself being.
> So, 6-2 1/2 330ish (gosh writing that makes me feel so skinny!)



I'm curious, what's your preferred weight? (Hopefully, it's okay I ask?)


----------



## JavaRedmountain8 (Jun 23, 2018)

Age 40
Weight 340lbs 
Height 5 9
Belly reaches my knees when I sit. Legs tiny 
BIG BELLIED


----------



## Tad (Jun 25, 2018)

JavaRedmountain8 said:


> Age 40
> Weight 340lbs
> Height 5 9
> Belly reaches my knees when I sit. Legs tiny
> BIG BELLIED



You might have set a record for time between first and second posts here

I hope it won't be another eight years before we hear from you again!


----------



## Maize (Jun 25, 2018)

What age are you? 46.
What weight are you all? There's only one of me, and I'm about 365lbs.
What height? Six feet. Once laser-measured as 6.000000 ft tall, actually. 
What waist size? 56". (30" inseam, if you're planning on buying me pants.)
What size are you if female? Not female, so I guess this is weirdly irrelevant somehow?


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 28, 2018)

Bigger than a breadbox, and big enough that the standard clothes sizes no longer fit me.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 28, 2018)

I'll bite on this!
Age: 41
Weight: 355
Height: 5'8"
Size: 26/28


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 28, 2018)

BountifulBabs said:


> I'm 39, about 250 (hourglass with curves for days), and 5'6".


LOVE that description!


----------



## LifelongFA (Jun 28, 2018)

49
6'2"
302 lbs
52 long
or XXL


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 28, 2018)

44
6’0
319 lbs
56 regular


----------



## The Norwegian (Jul 16, 2018)

Fat Molly said:


> .............................................
> Age: 26
> June 2018
> 
> ...



Fantastic development, looking great


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jul 16, 2018)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I'll bite on this!
> Age: 41
> Weight: 355
> Height: 5'8"
> Size: 26/28



Oh, my!


----------



## SplendidMarble (Aug 2, 2018)

Age: 41
Weight: 253
Height: 6’ 0”
Waist: no idea and I’m not getting out of bed to measure. 
Size: I think 16/18/20 (US) right now - gained weight and haven’t shopped since.


----------



## Eric LeClair (Aug 16, 2018)

Scorsese86 said:


> Age: 27
> Weight: 168lbs
> Height: 5'9"
> Waist size: unconfirmed



Pretty much the same except weight is 210 (Trying to cut down though) - This thread looks like a mini dating site - hehe


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Aug 16, 2018)

Size 22 mostly,some 24’s.Especially 24 in jeans.Pear shaped these days and at 261 last week.Also short,very short.


----------



## John Smith (Aug 17, 2018)

Age: in the midst of the twenties.

Weight: about 190s pounds or less (but I am tall, large-chested, furthermore naturally grant by a bigger-than-average lean body mass, so I'm hovering between the uppest end of moderable weight to clinically low overweight)

Height: 5' 10" , closer to 11".

Waist size: someplace between about 33" or 34" , maybe?
As I realized that some men replied to the wear size anyway, I will say M/L size for the top (though there happens I may wear stretchable S size tank tops) and mostly L size pants rather than a M size (30 to 34 jeans: 36 when I want to wear more loose ones) in general because my thighs are much muscular and heavier than the rest of my frame, then also because I am a tad too much endowed from _one_ thigh in particular to wear most any smaller pair of trousers or jeans in general.
My built is a hybrid meso-endomorphic shape so I have large shoulders & chest, moderably long legs an ability to increase my muscle mass more easily and quickly than the average but a less smaller waist than a full-fledged endormorph-frame man coupled by a propensity to settle most extra fat in my abdominal and upper thigh areas (like endomorphs) yet in the side chest areas too (like mesomorphs) . I am not stout nor especially thin or strapping, but rather soft-muscular and athletic.

Just to point out a little more accuracies since this thread look reallt like a premice for a dating chat, I am straight.


----------



## GamerGainerGirl (Sep 19, 2018)

GamerGainerGirl said:


> What age are you?
> 19  Almost 20.
> What weight are you all?
> 280
> ...


I havent posted on here in years but saw my old comment and decided to update for fun, haha 
What age are you?
24, almost 25
What weight are you at?
352
What height?
5'4
What waist size?
Size 32 women's jeans


----------



## SSBHM (Sep 19, 2018)

GamerGainerGirl said:


> I havent posted on here in years but saw my old comment and decided to update for fun, haha
> What age are you?
> 24, almost 25
> What weight are you at?
> ...



Sound like a beautiful growing girl to me!


----------



## SSBHM (Sep 19, 2018)

JavaRedmountain8 said:


> Age 40
> Weight 340lbs
> Height 5 9
> Belly reaches my knees when I sit. Legs tiny
> BIG BELLIED



Ahhh, might we see thee?


----------



## SSBHM (Sep 19, 2018)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I'll bite on this!
> Age: 41
> Weight: 355
> Height: 5'8"
> Size: 26/28



You can make a grown man cry imagining your beautiful figure!


----------



## CarmellaBombshell (Oct 13, 2018)

36 years young
Weight: 550 pounds and counting 
Height: about 5 ft 8 in
Waist: 66 inches
Breasts: 64 inches
Hips: 86 inches
Clothing size: 4X- 5X blouse / Shoes size 11W-12W


----------



## SSBHM (Oct 13, 2018)

I really, really, really like this thread


----------



## GregJ1 (Oct 14, 2018)

CarmellaBombshell said:


> 36 years young
> Weight: 550 pounds and counting
> Height: about 5 ft 8 in
> Waist: 66 inches
> ...


Very cuddely


----------



## CarmellaBombshell (Oct 14, 2018)

GregJ1 said:


> Very cuddely


Aw Thank you


----------



## GregJ1 (Oct 16, 2018)

And thank you for sharing your photograph. You look lovely


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Oct 16, 2018)

What age are you? 32

What weight are you all? 310lbs - 140.6kg

What height? 6’3” ~ 1.9m

What waist size? 46w x 32l

_What size are you if female?_ _:How about we go with:_
What is your shirt size? 3XL


----------



## SneezeCheeze (Nov 5, 2018)

23 skidoo

200 lbs. even

5’6” 

My pants say 38x32, but I have to cinch my belt back a couple notches if I don’t want to wear them “gangsta” style. Maybe one size smaller?


----------



## OriginalCyn (Nov 6, 2018)

Basic enough question.

What age are you? 65

What weight are you all? 260#-ish

What height? 5' 6.5" (I shrunk 2" after menopause)

What waist size? 40"

What size are you if female? 22-24 U.S. Missy size


----------



## Shotha (Nov 6, 2018)

My info
Age: 65
Weight: 320lbs
Height: 5' 10½"
Belly: 65"
Waist: 52"
Shirt size: 6XL

I prefer to think in terms of size rather than weight. It's a guy's bulk that I find beautiful, not his weight. One day I hope to have a waist measurement of 64".


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 7, 2018)

Age: 57
Weight: 330
What height? 4'11"
What waist size? No idea
Dress size: 4x


----------



## dietkola (Nov 7, 2018)

45 yrs..5-4...347..55 waist... 4-5X.. 12 pantie!! size 8.5 shoes


----------



## landshark (Nov 9, 2018)

Ohio Lady said:


> Age: 57
> Weight: 330
> What height? 4'11"
> What waist size? No idea
> Dress size: 4x



You’ve been doing so great!


----------



## landshark (Nov 9, 2018)

dietkola said:


> 45 yrs..5-4...347..55 waist... 4-5X.. 12 pantie!! size 8.5 shoes



Sounds amazing!


----------



## abzu (Nov 10, 2018)

6' 2" Tall
47 Years old
530 Pounds
68 inch waist
Size 13EEE shoe
Size 9XXXL clothing


----------



## collared Princess (Nov 10, 2018)

flashforward said:


> Basic enough question.
> 
> What age are you?51
> 
> ...


----------



## dietkola (Nov 11, 2018)

5-4 myself.. 45 me.. 3x


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 15, 2018)

happily_married said:


> You’ve been doing so great!


Thank you happily married


----------



## traceg (Nov 15, 2018)

Age-51
Weight-514lbs
Waist 74
Height 5'9


----------



## Killexia (Apr 11, 2019)

What age are you? 36

What weight are you all? 368 or so

What height? 5'7"

What waist size? I dunno. Don't care lol

_What size are you if female?_ _:How about we go with:_
What is your shirt size? 3-4x depending on manufacturer 

My Lane Bryant size is 26/28. Other places I am 24 and others I'm 32. Go fig. 

I'm starting a new lifestyle change though after my hometime to shed some weight. I like being big, but I am feeling too big to enjoy the activities I like to do.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Apr 12, 2019)

Ohio Lady said:


> Age: 57
> Weight: 330
> What height? 4'11"
> What waist size? No idea
> Dress size: 4x



Oh, my goodness! 4'11 and 330! My type my type!  Have a great day.


----------



## BouncingBoy (Apr 12, 2019)

Age: 62
Weight #368
Height: 5'8"
Waist:59 1/2 standing,63 seated!


----------



## SSBHM (Apr 12, 2019)

Killexia said:


> What age are you? 36
> 
> What weight are you all? 368 or so
> 
> ...



Love to read about a beautiful lady bragging.


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur (Apr 12, 2019)

flashforward said:


> Basic enough question.
> 
> What age are you?
> 
> ...



61
241
5’6”
50” at navel, pants 44.


----------



## LizzieJones (Apr 12, 2019)

What age are you? 57

What weight are you? I was 462 when I last weighed myself a
couple of years ago so I'll say 460 plus as I am sure I've gained a little ... probably an extra 20 pounds or so.

What height? 5'3"

What waist size? over 60 inches for sure. All my weight is waist down ... big thighs, thick waist, big hips and ass. 

What size are you if female? 5X or 6X depending on the cut of the dress or nightgown. Boobs ...46 DD


----------



## Starling (Apr 12, 2019)

Age - 28
Height - 5’4
Weight - 125
Waist size - not a clue 
Clothing size - I’d say 4, but I have clothes ranging from 00 to 10 that all fit perfectly, so shout out to women’s clothing designers for getting that standardization down to a science.


----------



## Orchid (Apr 13, 2019)

Age 59
Weight in EU 123 kg or USA 271 lbs or UK 19 stone & 5 lbs( Lost weight last few weeks with severe flu)
Height 1.66 mtr or 5'5"
Ascites due to CHF so a water belly. I used to be more a hourglass shape way back when I was below 100 kg.
Clothes size 26 UK now. I dislike thight clothes so buy one size up, was a UK 28 before recent severe flu.


----------



## jay8763 (Apr 14, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> What age are you? 57
> 
> What weight are you? I was 462 when I last weighed myself a
> couple of years ago so I'll say 460 plus as I am sure I've gained a little ... probably an extra 20 pounds or so.
> ...


Sounds like a beauty to ne


----------



## jay8763 (Apr 14, 2019)

Sounds beautiful


----------



## collared Princess (Apr 15, 2019)

51 yrs old 
5’4
480
5x


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 15, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> What age are you? 57
> 
> What weight are you? I was 462 when I last weighed myself a
> couple of years ago so I'll say 460 plus as I am sure I've gained a little ... probably an extra 20 pounds or so.
> ...


You hit all the high notes!


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 15, 2019)

Age 66
height 5'8"
weight 220
waist 38
clothing size irregular


----------



## Ilegalpat (Apr 15, 2019)

49
Height 5'11
Weight 180
waist 32 or 33


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 15, 2019)

What age are you? 55

What weight are you? I seem to hold steady in the 223-227 range these days. I've been as high as 242 but that was years ago.

What height? 5'7"

What waist size? Well I wear 38 in pants if that helps.


----------



## wrenchboy (Apr 15, 2019)

Wow! I can't believe I haven't seen this thread before! Reading the weights and sizes of all you beautiful ladies borders on erotica. Thanks for being so courageous to put your self out there like this.

51yo going on 4yo sometimes
5'6" 
160lbs? Maybe more? I have gained a few pounds lately 
Waist 32/34


----------



## Tad (Apr 16, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> What age are you? 55
> 
> What weight are you? I seem to hold steady in the 223-227 range these days. I've been as high as 242 but that was years ago.
> 
> ...



Amazing how bodies vary. At 5'8" and 225 pounds, I'm wearing a 42"waist and some of those are uncomfortable. When I was down to 215 last Summer the largest of those were loose but the smaller ones were fitting ok still. I think I made the move up from 40" when I got consistently over 210.

You may carry more weight as muscle, but I'm thinking also different weight distribution.


----------



## LizzieJones (Apr 16, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> What age are you? 55
> 
> What weight are you? I seem to hold steady in the 223-227 range these days. I've been as high as 242 but that was years ago.
> 
> ...



Naked jpegs to my private email or it never happened. 















































































just kidding


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 16, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> Naked jpegs to my private email or it never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 16, 2019)

Tad said:


> Amazing how bodies vary. At 5'8" and 225 pounds, I'm wearing a 42"waist and some of those are uncomfortable. When I was down to 215 last Summer the largest of those were loose but the smaller ones were fitting ok still. I think I made the move up from 40" when I got consistently over 210.
> 
> You may carry more weight as muscle, but I'm thinking also different weight distribution.


I think I carry much of my extra weight in the belly area (and a little on my face). I think the rest is evenly distributed. But I also think that you are right. Ever since I joined the military I was classified as nearly overweight because my height made my max weight 180 and I was already 176 when I joined. And back in my MMA days I was maybe 195-205.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Apr 22, 2019)

Age - 31
Height - 5’7 - 172 cm
Weight - 230 lbs / 105 kg
Waist size - 110 cm (55 in)
Clothing size - 48/50 European size, equals a 20/22 US size


----------



## Volt01 (May 7, 2019)

What age are you?
18

What weight are you all?
180 somthing

What height?
5 ft

What waist size?
i could use an onion ring as a hula hoop


----------



## Mcfc (May 24, 2019)

I’m 23

I’m 5ft9

I’m 310 lbs

My waist is 58 inches

When I was 20 I only weighed 164 lbs and had a 32 inch waist.


----------



## landshark (May 24, 2019)

I am just days away from being 39.

I am 5’7 and about 164 pounds. When I compete I cut down to 161. I have a 32 inch waist.

Posted this pic elsewhere but it fits here too...


----------



## Ilegalpat (May 24, 2019)

I am 49
I am 180
My waist is 32 inches


----------



## Tad (May 26, 2019)

Mcfc said:


> I’m 23
> 
> I’m 5ft9
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a dramatic change in 3 years. What happened?


----------



## DiamondEyes (May 26, 2019)

I am 27. 340lbs. 5’6”. 

My waist is 50”. Hips are 65” . 

Top size, I can wear a 3xl, trousers would be a 28 (UK sizing).


----------



## Lostonline040 (Jun 8, 2019)

Not very big. Im 33, 5'4", 155lbs for the past 15 years now and trying hard to maintain!


----------



## Mcfc (Jun 13, 2019)

Tad said:


> Wow, that is a dramatic change in 3 years. What happened?



I got a job for the first time and it happened to be next door to a kfc, McDonalds and subway.


----------



## da3ley (Jun 15, 2019)

flashforward said:


> Basic enough question.So how about all of you?



What age are you?

47

What weight are you all?

525
What height?
5 10

What waist size?
34

34
What size are you if female?


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm 6'0" and 235 pounds right now.


----------



## hmfinau (Aug 5, 2019)

Age: 44
Weight: 320
Height: 5'10
Waist: 52"
Size: 28 US


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm 5 foot four inches tall and I weight 288 right now.


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 18, 2019)

Age 48
Weight 170 with a few lb variation at times. 
Height 5'6"
Waist 40"
Size 16 uk but on the top I can get away with 12/14 . I'm definitely middle heavy.


----------



## nsandru (Aug 18, 2019)

Age 64
Weight about 200 lbs
Height 5'7"
Waist 45.5"
Shirts size XL (which is a little bit tight) or 2XL. Some size L shirts still fit me - barely. Shorts size 36", I wear them (year round) under my belly.


----------



## ChubbyPear (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm on the smaller side for this site, but have been much bigger and still identify as a fat lady. I'm too fat for fashion designers and a "BBW" if you're talking in porn terms... Definitely bottom heavy and soft and squishy all over.

Age 38
Weight 160 lbs but it varies
Height 5'3"
Waist 30"
Hips 48"
38B bust
Size 6 (US) shoe and tiny hands, if anyone cares! LoL

Average size 12 (US) but it bounces all over depending on the brand, cut, material, etc. I have dresses in size 6 that fit my upper body nicely and then stretch around my hips, or just fall because they're made to be "flowy." Size 8 to 9 panties. I have some jeans in size 14 and 16 too. Stuff with no stretch doesn't want to go up over my thighs. Shirts are generally size large but, again, they vary.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 19, 2019)

<--- Apparently not big enough for some yet too big for others.


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 19, 2019)

ChubbyPear said:


> I'm on the smaller side for this site, but have been much bigger and still identify as a fat lady. I'm too fat for fashion designers and a "BBW" if you're talking in porn terms... Definitely bottom heavy and soft and squishy all over.
> 
> Age 38
> Weight 160 lbs but it varies
> ...



Ooh the thought of 48 inch hips makes me go weak at the knees , you sound very curvy.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Aug 23, 2019)

da3ley said:


> What age are you?
> 
> 47
> 
> ...


Measurements of a beautiful SSBBW Princesa!!!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Aug 24, 2019)

Just the basics:

Age: 52.
Hair/eyes: Curly, dark Brown/dark brown.
Ethnicity: Afrocaribbean.
Height: 5'7" (1.7 meters)
Weight: 320 - 350 lbs (145 - 158 kg.) (Enourmous belly).


----------



## rakara (Aug 24, 2019)

Age: 49
Weight: Between 300- 305lbs
Height: 5'5
Clothing size: 22-24


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Aug 25, 2019)

rakara said:


> Age: 49
> Weight: Between 300- 305lbs
> Height: 5'5
> Clothing size: 22-24



Welcome to Dims, rakara!


----------



## Saxphon (Sep 14, 2019)

Ok, I'll play ....

Age: 61
Weight: 310 lbs
Height: 6'4"
Waist: 61"
Clothing size: 3XLT tops - sometimes 4XLT
Pants: still squeezing into 50 (or 52) x 32 
Shoe size: 17/18


----------



## alk27alk27 (Oct 1, 2019)

Age 27
Weight 165
Height 5’11”(I’m the shortest person in my dads whole extended family, even the women are 6’ an over.)
Waist 32”-33”


I guess I’m on the younger and smaller side for this site. Who wants to corrupt this poor innocent supple boy?


----------



## Mcfc (Oct 4, 2019)

Up to a 61 inch waist now lol. Don’t even want to know what I weigh now, I actually want to lose it now because I’m having trouble even standing up for too long which is effecting my job but I literally have zero willpower and I’m too out of shape to exercise.

It’s a far cry from how light and fit I was in high school, makes me sad and turns me on at the same time.


----------



## Emmy (Oct 18, 2019)

I loved looking through these and seeing such a range of people.. for whatever reason.. it just put the biggest smile on my face  
age 33
ht 5'6
wt 290 + plus however much a bowl of shrimp weighs  yum!


----------



## Broseph (Oct 18, 2019)

I agree with Emmy—Cool that there is such diversity here. 
Age: 28
Weight: 160ish?
Height: 5‘6“


----------



## landshark (Oct 18, 2019)

Broseph said:


> I agree with Emmy—Cool that there is such diversity here.
> Age: 28
> Weight: 160ish?
> Height: 5‘6“



We could be workout partners!


----------



## Emmy (Oct 22, 2019)

happily_married said:


> We could be workout partners!


ill.. watch? lol


----------



## landshark (Oct 22, 2019)

Emmy said:


> ill.. watch? lol



I’ll even let you pick what I do. And since it’s your birthday I’ll even make it clothing optional if that’s what you want! Not your birthday? Oh well, it will be at some point so...


----------



## alk27alk27 (Oct 22, 2019)

If I was gay this would probably be great.


----------



## Emmy (Oct 23, 2019)

happily_married said:


> I’ll even let you pick what I do. And since it’s your birthday I’ll even make it clothing optional if that’s what you want! Not your birthday? Oh well, it will be at some point so...


hahaha best kind of present!


----------



## alk27alk27 (Oct 23, 2019)

So I went to the doctors today and I apparently gained 8 pounds. I know that’s probably a rounding error for most of you but for someone who doesn’t change very much that a bit of a big deal for me.


----------



## Broseph (Oct 25, 2019)

happily_married said:


> We could be workout partners!




Haha! Sounds good. If you ever find yourself in Heidelberg we can certainly workout


----------



## Trees (Nov 19, 2019)

Age: 37
Height: 6’
Weight: 220 lbs

love weighing more too!


----------



## Saxphon (Jan 6, 2020)

ChubbyPear said:


> I'm on the smaller side for this site, but have been much bigger and still identify as a fat lady. I'm too fat for fashion designers and a "BBW" if you're talking in porn terms... Definitely bottom heavy and soft and squishy all over.
> 
> Age 38
> Weight 160 lbs but it varies
> ...


I'm very late to the party on this one. But Chubby Pear, this sounds like a very beautiful package to me. Love a woman that has nice hips and bigger thighs. 
Hope your holidays were great.


----------



## Dafatguy (Jan 28, 2020)

Very late to the party:
M from Florida
Age: 47
Weight: 280-290
Height: 6'0
Waist: 48"-50"

-Mike


----------



## SSBBWQUEEN (Jan 28, 2020)

What age are you? 46

What weight are you all? 450 pounds

What height? 6'1"

What waist size? no idea

What size are you if female? whatever fits


----------



## Michelle Joan (Jan 29, 2020)

Age 66
Weight 295 lbs (could be more-I had a big breakfast)
Height 5'6"


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 29, 2020)

Age: 53
Height: 5'7" (1.70m)
Weight: 350lbs (158kgs)


----------



## JDavis (Jan 30, 2020)

Age: 55
Height: 5'9.5"
Weight: 325 lbs, but dropping due to age and blood sugar issues.
Waist: 49"
Size: 3x, 24/26


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Feb 1, 2020)

Age: 39
Weight: 245lbs
Height: 6'0"
Waist: 36"

Kind of rocking a chubby "dad bod" at the moment. lol


----------



## ChubbyPear (Feb 29, 2020)

Saxphon said:


> I'm very late to the party on this one. But Chubby Pear, this sounds like a very beautiful package to me. Love a woman that has nice hips and bigger thighs.
> Hope your holidays were great.


Aw thank you. I'm smaller now but, if you saw my naked body, you'd understand why I still identify as a fat woman. 
new stats are:
34B 29 waist 46 hips
140lbs


----------



## Barrett (May 10, 2020)

*Age:* 51
*Weight:* 351 lbs
*Height:* 5'9" (possibly 5'10")
*Waist:* 61" (around bellybutton)

3XL-4XL shirts (3XL is tight), and I reached the point just this week where I can't button my size 42" waist pants, which _were_ my fat pants.


Spoiler


----------



## collared Princess (May 10, 2020)

Age 52
Weight 460
Height 5’4


----------



## jonj287 (May 11, 2020)

Age: 43
Weight: 287lbs
Height: 6'0"
Waist: 46"
And loving the gains!


----------



## Orchid (May 11, 2020)

Age: 60
I have not weighed in some time.
Height used to be 1.66 mtr but I shrink due to menopause so lost 2 cm approx.
So 5'4''now.
I dislike tight/bodyfit clothes so buy 1 size bigger still fit a UK size 28.


----------



## Tempere (May 11, 2020)

33
166
5’9
34”
Size large, but I can sometimes squeeze into medium depending on brand


----------



## JackCivelli (May 11, 2020)

*Age *34
*Weight *363 lbs
*Height *6’1”
*Waist *64”
*Size *4x - 5x depending on brand


----------



## Barrett (May 11, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> *Age *34
> *Weight *363 lbs
> *Height *6’1”
> *Waist *64”
> *Size *4x - 5x depending on brand



Damn, son. You surged right past me.
Impressive, for not liking to gain when you don't have a feeder.


----------



## JackCivelli (May 11, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Damn, son. You surged right past me.
> Impressive, for not liking to gain when you don't have a feeder.


Yep. I’m still not trying to gain either.

not trying NOT to, but not trying to either.

somewhat counter intuitively, I’m hoping to reverse a bit and lose some weight until I do get a new feeder.


----------



## Jaycee (May 11, 2020)

Age: 21
Weight: 140-ish (depending on when the last time my son nursed breast milk gets heavy lol)
Height: 5'6"
Waist: 26" 
Size: 6 pants and for shirts L


----------



## Corey (May 12, 2020)

Barrett said:


> *Age:* 51
> *Weight:* 351 lbs
> *Height:* 5'9" (possibly 5'10")
> *Waist:* 61" (around bellybutton)
> ...



Jeezus, Barrett. That’s it. Calling all my fellow FFAs, *somebody* needs to go poke that place right beneath his chest and then give his belly a little smack. Somebody. And then tell me how it felt.


----------



## khrestel (May 12, 2020)

Age: 36
Weight: 220ish lbs (might be more, I haven't hopped on a scale since february) 
Height: 5'7"
Waist: 40"
Dress size: EUR 46/48 (US 16/UK 18?)


----------



## Barrett (May 12, 2020)

Corey said:


> Jeezus, Barrett. That’s it. Calling all my fellow FFAs, *somebody* needs to go poke that place right beneath his chest and then give his belly a little smack. Somebody. And then tell me how it felt.



Haha! Corey.  ❤ 

Oh, and I, uhh, I support this initiative.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (May 14, 2020)

X


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 14, 2020)

7 1/2... Oh you meant height! My bad.


----------



## north2alaska (Jun 20, 2020)

Age: 25 (F)

Weight: 429 last time I checked

Height: 5'5" on a good day

Waist: Honestly? No clue. I go off of jean sizes

Size: 28/30 Pants depending on brand and material; 3x-4x in shirts depending on brand/material/fit


----------



## Rob hudson (Jun 20, 2020)

I've always wanted to move to Alaska. Now I have another reason lol.


----------



## sarahee543 (Jun 21, 2020)

5'6 and a half 
36g on top 
34 waist 
40 inch hips.
Weight currently 161lb. Was closer to 180 almost a year ago :/


----------



## Rob hudson (Jun 22, 2020)

Age: thirty-seven
Height: approx five feet or so
Weight: Approx 200. I don't really monitor it. Considering that I weighed about 120 when I graduated high school, however, quite a gain.
I wear a one or two-x shirt depending on cut.Probably a thirty-six waist in jeans. Although since my back surgery I don't wear them at all anymore.
Not too big, not too skinny. I can still squeeze into tight places.


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 23, 2020)

Update!
Almost exclusively due to the efforts of one Miss @Mel KM !

Age 34
Weight 391 lbs
Height 6’1”
Waist 68”
Size 5x - 6x, which is slightly concerning because they don’t make my favorite work shirts in 6x!


----------



## sarahee543 (Jun 23, 2020)

Ooh nice.
I've a friend who's an 8xl. You'll have to find a FFA tailor to make you shirts!


----------



## Tad (Jun 23, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> *Age *34
> *Weight *363 lbs
> *Height *6’1”
> *Waist *64”
> *Size *4x - 5x depending on brand





JackCivelli said:


> Update!
> Almost exclusively due to the efforts of one Miss @Mel KM !
> 
> Age 34
> ...



Let's do some math, May 11 to Jun 23 is 43 days, gain of 28 pounds, so almost 2/3 of a pound a day .... sounds like you have been doing some good eating!


----------



## Joker (Jun 23, 2020)

I am 5'10'' I weigh between 145 and 155 pounds and I have been like this since 1970. Real uninteresting I know


----------



## Barrett (Jun 23, 2020)

Joker said:


> I am 5'10'' I weigh between 145 and 155 pounds and I have been like this since 1970. Real uninteresting I know


There are days when I wish I could go back to that size (which was during my high school years) and stay there like that.


----------



## Joker (Jun 23, 2020)

Barrett said:


> There are days when I wish I could go back to that size (which was during my high school years) and stay there like that.


It is just me. In High school I was the kid who was friends with large women and men but only dated the women. Men were never my thing.


----------



## JackCivelli (Jun 29, 2020)

sarahee543 said:


> Ooh nice.
> I've a friend who's an 8xl. You'll have to find a FFA tailor to make you shirts!


That sounds both inspiring and like a pain in the ass. Lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 4, 2020)

32
200 lbs
5'10"
33"-36"


----------



## Tank (Nov 2, 2020)

north2alaska said:


> Age: 25 (F)
> 
> Weight: 429 last time I checked
> 
> ...


I'd love to see some pics


----------



## Tank (Nov 2, 2020)

51 yr old
6'4
Approximately 380 lbs


----------



## Pattie Vincent (Nov 6, 2020)

Age: 
Weight: 190 lbs
Height: 5'4"
Waist: 38" 
Size: UK 16


----------



## Barrett (Nov 6, 2020)

Barrett said:


> *Age:* 51
> *Weight:* 351 lbs
> *Height:* 5'9" (possibly 5'10")
> *Waist:* 61" (around bellybutton)
> ...



*Update:*

*Age:* 51
*Weight:* 376 lbs
*Height:* 5'9" 
*Waist:* 66" (around bellybutton)

5XL shirts (which are starting to get a little snug around the belly)


----------

